
 Mobile web reaches critical mass - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7499340.stm
======
bdotdub
I'm glad the mobile platform is taking off (hopefully much faster now that the
App Store was just opened!).

The mobile web has been underwhelming for far too long. Good to see something
with so much potential finally taking off.

